# Cops Fast Money Awarded



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

State of Massachusetts breakdown of funding. http://www.cops.usdoj.gov/files/CHRP/AnnouncementSummaries/AnnouncementSummary_MA.pdf


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*COPS stimulus going to one in seven agencies*

By MaryClaire Dale and Devlin Barrett 
Associated Press

PHILADEPHIA - The Obama administration on Tuesday announced $1 billion in grants to help keep police officers on the beat during the economic downturn - and tried to assure cities not getting aid that they won't be stiffed.
The aid announced by Vice President Joe Biden and Attorney General Eric Holder is just a fraction of what police departments across the country had hoped to get. For every $1 to be delivered, another $7 in requests will go unanswered under the grant program, Community Oriented Policing Services, commonly called COPS.
Four major U.S. cities are finding this out the hard way: New York, Houston, Seattle and Pittsburgh are among those that will not get money because the Justice Department decided other parts of the country simply needed it more, officials said.
"These officers will go to where they are needed most," Holder said, adding that the decision about who gets money was made "based on crime rates, financial need and community policing activities."
The demand - from more than 7,000 agencies - is indicative of the tough times they are facing, he said.
The money will not only keep 4,700 men and women officers on the street, but will enable them to make house and car payments, make ends meet, and save for their children's future, he said.
Biden called paying cops' salaries "a moral obligation."
Governors and mayors who are getting the help were grateful.
"Thank goodness, thank goodness, that we are doing something not only to save jobs but to protect communities across America," Gov. Jon Corzine of New Jersey said at the announcement in Philadelphia.
Philadelphia's mayor, Michael Nutter, called the $10.9 million his city will get "an incredible opportunity and a full demonstration that the federal government has a role to play, can do something to make our cities safe and enjoyable for all of us."
About 7,000 state and local agencies applied for aid under the COPS program that is part of the $787 billion stimulus package passed earlier this year. Of those, only about 1,000 were approved. Each state is entitled to at least $5 million in COPS money.
Other big winners in the COPS grant program are:
-The police department in Rochester, N.Y., which will get money to create or save about 30 law enforcement jobs.
-Kalamazoo, Mich., which will get nearly $2 million for 10 officer positions.
The roughly 1,000 places getting COPS aid also include: Mobile, Ala., Mesa, Ariz., Tulare County, Calif., Monroe County, Fla., the Seminole Tribe of Florida, Baltimore, Providence, R.I., Salt Lake City, Utah, and Huntington, W.Va.
As local governments bleed red ink and officials look to plug budget gaps, they have swamped the government with a record number of requests for aid under the program. There is only $1 available in grant money for every $8 sought.
As a result, the Justice Department decided the most worthy cities were those that faced serious budgetary problems and those that have relatively high crime rates.
New York is less needy by both measures, officials said, because of its low crime rate and stable city budget. New York also has the largest single police force in the country, and received some money from a different stimulus program earlier this year, about $29 million.
Seeking to quiet the chorus of complaints even before the announcement was official, the Justice Department said Tuesday that New York City will get $7 million from another grant program. New York was almost certain to get those funds anyway, since that program delivers money based mostly on a pre-set population-based formula.
The Big Apple also has a touchy history with Washington when it comes to federal aid for police costs. In 2006, the Bush administration sparked an uproar when it slashed homeland security money for New York.
Rep. Peter King of New York, the senior Republican on the Homeland Security Committee, criticized the COPS decision.
"It is disgraceful for New York City to be shut out just because the NYPD is doing such a great job under trying circumstances and Mayor (Mike) Bloomberg is doing such a wonderful job of managing the city's finances," said King, adding that the city "is the No. 1 terrorist target and should not be penalized for its success."
Bloomberg, in a statement, called the decision "disappointing, to put it mildly. To punish our police department because they have driven down crime with fewer resources shows the backwards incentive system that is sometimes at work in Washington." He said the 9/11 attacks "were attacks on the nation and we should be receiving strong federal support for the NYPD to fight terrorism in the nation's largest city."
Officials familiar with Tuesday's announcement said the Justice Department estimates the grant awards will help hire 3,818 new officers, and retain 881 positions that would otherwise be lost to budgetary belt-tightening.
That makes a total of 4,699 officers - still short of the program's announced goal of hiring 5,000 officers.
Under the COPS program, the federal government pays the officers' salary and benefits for three years, after which the local government is responsible for the costs.
Local police chiefs have been waiting anxiously for months to learn what they will receive, and understood even before the decisions were announced that many of them would be disappointed.

Story From: AP Wire Service


----------



## pawjr31 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: COPS stimulus going to one in seven agencies*

Boston (AP) -- Massachusetts will receive nearly $29 million in federal stimulus money to allow 13 law enforcement agencies to pay the salaries of 131 police officers.
The grants announced Tuesday are part of $1 billion to be awarded to help cities and towns across the country hire a total of 4,700 police officers.
Boston will receive $11.8 million for 50 officers. Other recipients include Brockton, Fall River, Lawrence, Lowell and New Bedford.
Springfield police did not apply for the aid because under the program, the city would be responsible for paying officers' salaries after three years. A police spokesman said the city did not want to hire new officers, then have to lay them off later because of budget problems.
The aid is part of the $787 billion stimulus package passed earlier this year.

Maybe ... just maybe I'll get my job back.


----------



## KNL86 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: COPS stimulus going to one in seven agencies*

"Massachusetts will receive nearly $29 million in federal stimulus money to allow 13 law enforcement agencies to pay the salaries of 131 police officers."

Thats $221,374 per officer, couldn't they spread that out a bit more to help more officer's get off unemployment and back on the street.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: COPS stimulus going to one in seven agencies*

I wonder if Cambridge applied for any money


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: COPS stimulus going to one in seven agencies*

Fat chance ...



Kem25 said:


> I wonder if Cambridge applied for any money


----------



## Mattyjp33 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: COPS stimulus going to one in seven agencies*



KNL86 said:


> "Massachusetts will receive nearly $29 million in federal stimulus money to allow 13 law enforcement agencies to pay the salaries of 131 police officers."
> 
> Thats $221,374 per officer, couldn't they spread that out a bit more to help more officer's get off unemployment and back on the street.


That figure pays that officer's salary for 3 years + all their health insurance. I do think they should spread it out and maybe pay for 1 or 2 years.


----------



## SgtTDawg (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: COPS stimulus going to one in seven agencies*

We received our official notification today in response to our application: "Thanks for playing, please come again". Denied.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Hey, Didn't Deval Patrick promise to put 1000 cops on the street? OH! I get it, he meant that he would make them homeless bums. Silly me.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

mikemac64 said:


> 131 cops for 13 department? That barely covers the *reemployment list* never mind all of the vacant slots that aren't being filled.


I didn't think they'd even give the Commonwealth that much.


----------



## KNL86 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: COPS stimulus going to one in seven agencies*



Mattyjp33 said:


> That figure pays that officer's salary for 3 years + all their health insurance. I do think they should spread it out and maybe pay for 1 or 2 years.


Thats makes more sense, thank you


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

Does Boston have any officers on the lay off list?


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: COPS stimulus going to one in seven agencies*



KNL86 said:


> Thats makes more sense, thank you


Not really because the Town/City must keep and pay for the officer in the fourth year. If there was only one year and then the Town/City had to pay for the next, fewer agencies would apply because it would not be worth it financially.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: COPS stimulus going to one in seven agencies*



USMCMP5811 said:


> Watch Coupe Deval try and say he's now keeping his promise by putting a 1,000 cops on the street.....


Can't say that with this news, out of the 131 cops the grant will pay for 117 are just for people keeping their jobs and not being laid off (or being hired back after being laid off).

http://www.cops.usdoj.gov/files/CHRP/AnnouncementSummaries/AnnouncementSummary_MA.pdf


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: COPS stimulus going to one in seven agencies*

Pay/Benefits forum? Just sayin'...


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: COPS stimulus going to one in seven agencies*

Another point to consider is how well the grants were written. Some small depts with not much crime did well while other larger cities with more crime didnt fair as well. Not sure the amt of crime was criteria. At least theres more LEOs on the street nationwide.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

To the best of my knowledge Boston does not have anybody on the layoff list. Towns like Brockton, Danvers, Revere, Fall River, New Bedford and many more do have officers on that list.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: COPS stimulus going to one in seven agencies*

*$11.8m federal grant will save 50 Boston police jobs*

*13 communities benefit in Mass.*

By Maria Cramer

Globe Staff / July 29, 2009

New federal funding will infuse the Boston Police Department with $11.8 million in grants, enough to save 50 jobs that were on the chopping block, city officials said yesterday.

Discuss*COMMENTS (0)*

The US Department of Justice said yesterday that Boston is among 24 cities that received most of the $1 billion in grants, each city getting enough money to pay at least 50 officers.

The grants will help local law enforcement agencies across the country pay for about 4,700 officers.

Boston police were ready to lay off 67 officers to help deal with a budget gap of roughly $25 million, but Commissioner Edward F. Davis said he believes both the federal funding and the retirement of 17 officers will prevent layoffs of uniformed personnel.

"This brings us right where we need to be,'' Davis said of the funding. "It will avert any tragic reduction in personnel.''

In a statement, Mayor Thomas M. Menino credited Thomas Nee, president of the Boston Police Patrolmen's Association, for helping the city secure the funding, which is administered through the Office of Community Oriented Policing Services (COPS) at the Department of Justice.

Nee, who is also president of the National Association of Police Organizations, said he spent many hours phoning officials in Washington, D.C., and traveling to the nation's capital to lobby for the grants.

"We worked very hard to secure the funding to make sure there were enough police officers on the street that are protecting citizens and one another,'' Nee said.

City officials said the funding will pay for the salaries and benefits of 50 officers for the next three years.

Boston must pay for salaries and benefits for at least one year after that. By then, department officials hope that the economy will have improved.

"Our hope is that the city will be able to pay for these positions when we're in a better position four years from now,'' Davis said.

Twelve other Massachusetts communities also received funding, including Brockton, Chelsea, Fall River, and New Bedford, Senators John F. Kerry and Edward M. Kennedy said in a joint statement. Those cities and towns will share in about $17 million in grants for 81 officers.

The Justice Department received more than 7,200 applications to pay for more than 39,000 officer jobs, totaling about $8.3 billion in requests. The grants will come from the $787 billion economic stimulus package.

Law enforcement agencies in all 50 states will receive some funding, but other large cities, like New York, were left out of this grant program because, according to federal officials, their finances were more stable and their crime rates were low. Boston had seen a spike in shootings in March and April, but violent crimes have been declining in recent months.

Federal grant money will save 50 Boston police jobs - The Boston Globe

New Bedford to rehire 13 police officers with federal stimulus money

By Brian Fraga
[email protected]
July 29, 2009 6:00 AM

The New Bedford Police Department stands to rehire 13 laid-off officers with federal grant money awarded Tuesday to more than 1,000 law enforcement agencies nationwide.
Over the next three years, the department will receive $2.41 million in federal stimulus money - the second most of 13 law enforcement agencies in Massachusetts.
Under the grant's terms, the Police Department must use the money to pay for the officers' salaries and benefits. The department also must retain the officers for one year after the grant expires.
Police Chief Ronald E. Teachman said he received telephone calls Tuesday from the offices of U.S. Rep. Barney Frank and Sens. John F. Kerry and Edward M. Kennedy assuring him the federal money was forthcoming.
"I think we're OK to go forward," Teachman said.
"This gives us the opportunity to bring back 13 officers and increase our patrol force without waiting for future retirements. It's a good thing."
Mayor Scott W. Lang said the city needs the stimulus money.
"I think it's very important," he said. "These grants will help us keep New Bedford a safe city and will lead towards everything we've been trying to do in terms of public safety and improving the quality of life."
In a press conference Tuesday, Fall River officials said they expect to rehire 10 laid-off police officers after receiving $2.117 million in federal money. The Fall River Police Department laid off 53 officers in March because of local aid cuts.
The New Bedford Police Department laid off 31 officers in February after Gov. Deval Patrick slashed local aid to cities and towns. Eleven of those officers have since returned to duty because of retirements and terminations.
Teachman said the Police Department is looking at which laid-off officers are available to return to duty. A handful of the officers have already accepted jobs at other police departments.
Lang said he expects the officers to return to work within two weeks.
There are some questions as to whether the grant money will cover all of the expenses for rehiring 13 officers, as well as whether the city will be able to retain the officers after the grant expires.
Lang said he is optimistic the city will be in a stable enough financial position to keep the officers.
"We will pursue every revenue source needed to keep these individuals on," Lang said.
In a written statement, Frank said Tuesday the stimulus money being directed to local police departments was "further evidence of the benefits of the economic recovery bill."
"I am extremely pleased that these grants will allow the cities of New Bedford and Fall River to rehire some of the officers who were laid off," Frank said.
On Tuesday, the White House announced in a press release that $1 billion in grants funded by the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act was being awarded to 1,046 law enforcement agencies across the country.
Approximately $29 million in grants were directed to Massachusetts to fund the hiring and rehiring of 131 police officers. According to the U.S. Department of Justice, 212 agencies in Massachusetts applied for $203 million to hire 931 officers.
The Boston Police Department will receive $11.843 million - the most of any department in Massachusetts - to hire 50 officers.
Other departments awarded funds include Brockton ($2.272 million), Chelsea ($755,892), Fitchburg ($801,620), Holyoke ($1.29 million), Lynn ($1.954 million), Everett ($1.267 million), North Adams ($191,302), Lawrence ($1.496 million), Webster ($496,452) and Lowell ($2.084 million).
Federal officials said the grants will provide needed financial support to state, local and tribal governments, and will help the nation's law enforcement agencies fight crime effectively through community policing.
The U.S. Department of Justice received more than 7,200 applications for more than 39,000 officer positions, representing a total of $8.3 billion in requested funding.
Larger cities that applied for the program like New York, Seattle, Houston and Pittsburgh did not receive grant money. The federal grant system took into account factors such as unemployment rates and crime statistics.
The grants are being administered by the U.S. Department of Justice Office of Community Oriented Policing Services through the federal agency's COPS Hiring Recovery Program.
Signed into law Feb. 17, the Recovery Act set aside $4 billion in law enforcement funding. The Department of Justice has thus far awarded a total of $1.7 billion in grants.
In March, police departments in Bristol County were awarded federal stimulus funds through the Edward Byrne Justice Assistance Grant, a program that covers expenses for suppressing gangs, narcotics and other street crime.

New Bedford to rehire 13 police officers with federal stimulus money | SouthCoastToday.com


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

rireserve said:


> To the best of my knowledge Boston does not have anybody on the layoff list. Towns like Brockton, Danvers, Revere, Fall River, New Bedford and many more do have officers on that list.


So, once again, the entire state pays for the well being of Boston, while the rest of the state goes to shit.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: COPS stimulus going to one in seven agencies*



Beowolf said:


> Another point to consider is how well the grants were written. Some small depts with not much crime did well while other larger cities with more crime didnt fair as well. Not sure the amt of crime was criteria. At least theres more LEOs on the street nationwide.


It has more to do with the baggage that comes with the Stimulus money than writing a good grant.

The money is good for 3 yrs and the department has to pay the fourth.

Furthermore, you have to maintain the amount of officers that the package brings you up to.

So if a department that re-hires off the grant, is brought to a complement of 200, then the department is required to maintain that amount.

15 guys retire in the next couple of years and guess what? The department has to send people to an academy whether they can afford it or not. (In order to maintain the 200)

The mayors and the chiefs who won't be here in four years are jumping all over this because they'll be long gone and some other schmuck will be caught holding the bag.

It's like my wife buying me an expensive Christmas gift with my credit card. The end result is that you end up footing the bill.


----------



## pawjr31 (May 20, 2009)

when are these cops going to be rehired? They are still on the CS reemployment list.


----------



## D421 (Aug 26, 2005)

Harley387 said:


> So, once again, the entire state pays for the well being of Boston, while the rest of the state goes to shit.


We applied, we received. What is your gripe? Should Boston lay off some officers so that another agency keeps theirs? The state isnt paying the bill, the feds are.


----------

